# bottles and labels



## Mdrew (Jul 10, 2018)

I decided to go with 1 liter flip top bottles. I had labels printed up, in the hopes that I get them back! They were about $3 each, plus the labels. I used "weprint" via avery's website. I'm happy to share the template if you want it. Oh, I'll just attach it. I did a copy/paste from skeeterpee.com, with a little editing. I think it turned out great! The labels I opted for, I did 19 bottles, and only two were perfect. It's pushing with thumbs, stretching labels with other hand. A hair dryer didn't help at all. Perhaps a different type of plastic would be more amenable to the hair dryer. Excited for this first batch! Hmm, won't let me attach a .avery file, here


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 10, 2018)

Cute labels, good bottles for a quick drinking wine. Maybe make the labels just a bit shorter in the future to avoid that wrinkle but hey, anyone having a drink won't complain in the least about the label. 8-15% ABV is a pretty wide guesstimate for alcohol levels though. Nice job!
Mike


----------



## Mdrew (Jul 10, 2018)

hahah, that's the idea! Re-usability  Shorter labels would be good. Any Avery specific ones you'd recommend? I liked these because they were thin vinyl, and I think will hold up well over the years.


----------

